
AI is nearly as good as humans in detecting breast cancer - SanderMak
https://www.engadget.com/2016/06/19/ai-breast-cancer-diagnosis/
======
kseistrup
So are pidgeons: [http://www.bbc.com/news/science-
environment-34878151](http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-34878151)

